
Why humans treat their dogs like people - hhs
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/anthropomorphism-and-the-world-of-canine-luxuries
======
whenchamenia
There is a sad new breed of people who think their pets, are more worthy of
love than their neighbor.

Love a human. The lonely one may be you.

